# mucus plug lost



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

think Lola just lost her mucus plug. she should be around 60 days today. how long can labor be after the plug being lost, it was a sticky gooey blob so not normal discharge


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I normally take the soon-to-be-mother's temperature twice daily for the last week of her pregnancy. Once her temperature drops a degree, she will start within 12-24 hours. 

You will probably catch her 'nesting' also - shredding paper, digging in bedding, etc. Panting increases and I notice a sort of glassy eye'd expression. You'll know it when you see it. You may also be able to see or feel contractions if you gently lay your hands on her side. It feels 'ripple-y.'

If this is her first litter, she may try to go to her potty spot as apparently they think they need to poo. Do NOT put her oustside by heself - this is when she only goes out to potty on a leash (carry an old clean towel with you to catch a puppy if needed).

Best wishes!


----------



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

her temp yesterday was 100.4 f but I took it just now and it's 99.3 so it's definitely dropped. she isn't nesting as yet but she didn't eat much this morning


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It's gonna be very soon! Good advice from above poster.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely soon. Do you have everything you need ready? 
Lots of old towels/cut up T shirts, (whelping is messy, these can be thrown away as they get soiled) and face flannels or something of similar size to grip any pup that may get stuck and rub pups that are born 'blue'. 
I would also have some KY jelly or similar lubricant on hand (obstetric gel is the best, you can get it cheaply from agricultural supply shops) again to help with stuck puppies. If you can get 1ml syringes, fill these with gel now, it will save valuable minutes if you do need them. You can then squirt them around a stuck puppy, often that is all the help the mum needs. Study how to help with stuck puppies, they are not uncommon in small breeds. You need to grip firmly behind the head and pull downwards towards mums belly when she pushes. If the stuck puppy is breech (feet first) I would pull it out ASAP, don't wait for a contraction. Breech pups can drown if stuck, but are actually considered a normal presentation in dogs, so expect a few pups to come out backwards. 
Dental floss is the best thing for tying off umbilical cords, but these rarely cause a problem IME. 
Have something with calcium in it to offer mum between pups. Ice cream is often used, as it is also high in sugar and fat to give her an energy boost.
Do you have an experienced friend who can be with you for the birth? Also did your vet give you any idea as to the size of the litter/pups?


----------

